# Causes of Dropsy?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So my CT Zatara has some serious dropsy. I've been gone for 8 days, when I got back he seemed fine but didn't come out of his ornament to eat, but he's done that before so I didn't worry about it. But last night when I went to feed his scales were pine coned out, the worst I've ever seen of dropsy. The tank is 29 gallons. I have two males divided then a large area with Zatara, 6 platies, and 3 ADF. What causes dropsy?

Also before Zatara was with the platies I had one of my VT's in there,the platies nipped at him so I moved him and put in a different VT. He became a tail biter :-( Now this with Zatara! I've never had a problem with bettas and platies, can someone explain this to me?? Or is it just because they are in such a big area? Thanks.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Dropsy is very contagious and is from the feeding of live foods. What usually 
happens is kidney failure and then fluid builds up under the skin inside the betta's tissue. I would isolate your betta and give it clean water.

I have never owned platies so maybe someone else on here can help you out  
Good luck!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Dropsy can be a symptom of many different things, most common cause is from poor water quality and bacterial infection, some species it can be from long term salt use that can cause system failure, kidney shut down, osmoregulatory problems, viral or parasite can also be causes
Usually once the symptom of dropsy shows-not much can be done and survival is rare-once bacteria invade and the internal organs are affected the damage is done.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm I can't imagine it being the water, I did like a 50% change a week before I left. But I don't know. He has always looked kind of bloated, with his abdomen kinda swelling.  Okay thanks for your help guys. Should I leave the platies and ADF's in the big area then and not move one of my other bettas in with them?


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Dropsy is actually NOT contagious. What dropsy is is fluid that builds up underneath the skin and causes the fishie to bloat, and their scales to pinecone. Dropsy, like OldFishLady said, is usally caused by kidney failure.

And indeed most times you have a fish with dropsy, by the time you notice, they're already too far gone to help them. Most you can do is make them comfortable.

Also, more about the contagious part: dropsy itself is not contagious, but sometimes the ailments that cause it are. Such as bacteria or parasites.

So be careful with the other fish in the tank because there might be something in the water. Like others have said, isolate him as quickly as possible and keep the water clean.

Sorry about your lovely guy. Dropsy is the most fatal of betta diseases.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

oops sorry  I actually meant the bacteria :lol:

Amour- I'm just wondering but can the bacteria attack other fish
and give them dropsy too or does it give them a different disease?


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

SilverCaracal said:


> oops sorry  I actually meant the bacteria :lol:
> 
> Amour- I'm just wondering but can the bacteria attack other fish
> and give them dropsy too or does it give them a different disease?


Dropsy can occur in other fish, but it's most common in bettas and goldfish. But yes, the bacteria can most definitely effect other fish and they can die as well. So if a betta dies of dropsy, you should probably treat the whole tank.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay thanks, I removed him and am going to do a 50% WC. Thanks


----------

